# RESOLVED: Special Bunny Looking For Approved Home (Calgary, AB)



## Kipcha (Mar 1, 2011)

[align=center]




[/align]
Thumper is a 4 year old, unspayed lop doe who has had it rough and is now looking for a home. If anyone has been following my thread previously on three bunnies that were surrendered to us, you'll know that she had been living in a backyard for almost her entire life, originally free range but for the last year kept in a hutch with her other two cage mates, one of which we are keeping and the other is already homed and bonded to another lovely doe.

They were being fed dog food, so more likely then not that has done some damage over the years and I really would not be comfortable getting her spayed now with her age and other possible health issues. I would hate for her to finally get somewhere and be lost on the table.

Thumper also has a bit of an odd rear end. I think something must have gotten into the back yard over the years and did something to her, which after an inquiry with the vet, nothing can be done for. However, despite that she moves in an odd way, Thumper is extremely energetic and still motors around the house with no problem, she's even still capable of going upstairs. We do not allow her to try and go down, though. She does not suffer from it and is still an extremely happy, social bunny.

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]Despite the hand that's been dealt to her, Thumper is extremely sweet and always fast to come over and say hello. She's very outgoing and bonds well with others, whether it be rabbits, dogs or people. I really hope we can find this gal a good home because she really deserves it, being the age she is and how she has lived until now.[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 1, 2011)

She's Beautiful. 

I hope she finds a very special home. She deserves it.

Susan


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 2, 2011)

was she bonded to either of her cagemates?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 2, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> was she bonded to either of her cagemates?



Well, she lives with Buttercup right now and they get along okay, but I never really see them being especially intimate or anything and when I let them out to run around, they have no problem seperating and going where ever they want and not worrying about the other.

I think that they get along and live together, but they don't seem especially close. When we took Skittles away the night they came, none of them reacted, not even Skittles, they just didn't seem to care.

How do you know if a pair is really bonded?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 2, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 2, 2011)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> How do you know if a pair is really bonded?


their using each other for some form of companionship id be worried about totally taking all her companions away...how big of an area are they housed in right now?..when their in there do they eat together and sleep together?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 2, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> their using each other for some form of companionship id be worried about totally taking all her companions away...how big of an area are they housed in right now?..when their in there do they eat together and sleep together?



We were planning on trying to get her to a home with another rabbit anyways because I do think it would help her adjust better, but she's always more interested in people then any other rabbit.

Right now they are only in a pet store rabbit cage during the night (It's all we have on hand, sadly. Them coming was rather sudden)but they get out for supervised running time for a few hours in the living room during the day. 

Unless we give them treats which they get at the same time, I have never seen them eating together (Usually Buttercup is on one side of the cage eating or doing whatever and Thumper is on the other side) and they very rarely ever lay side by side.


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 26, 2011)

Thumper is on a trial run right now with a lovely lady looking for a companion for her little Netherland Dwarf Romeo, so finger crossed that it all works out!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck to Thumper!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, I hope so! Thumper just seems the sweetest little thing!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2011)

:hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed! :goodluck


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, it turns out she was returned today *Sigh*

The woman who took her basically went against all advice we gave her (Give her time to adjust, don't rush into the bonding with Romeo since she's been through a rough spot lately going through homes) and instead, she stuck them both in the living room as soon as she got home. It turns out, Thumper ended up attacking Romeo and she gave up right then. So, she came back to Pet Expo today to drop her off.

So we hoped that we could put her with Buttercup since we really didn't have anywhere else to put her, and they were totally fine for about an hour before Thumper started attacking Buttercup and was chasing her around the tent, so she spent the majority of her afternoon in a small plastic carrier.

Because of the fighting, we couldn't house Buttercup and Thumper togetherand we didn't have an extra cage, we didn't really know what to do. Luckily, Kate had volunteered a while ago to foster Thumper while we looked for a home, so we'll continue looking for a home while Kate takes her in for a while.

Oh well, we'll try to keep our hopes up.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw! Poor Thumper! :tears2:

I wish we lived closer (and I was allowed a second rabbit). I'd take her in a heartbeat! 

Rue


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 28, 2011)

It's really unfair for Thumper to get bounced around to new homes and new rabbits.It can be hard for her to adjust. As for Thumperand Buttercup, it could of been the scent of Romeo that got them in a tussle.

That is nice that Kate is holding onto Thumper for now. That should keep her mind off getting a new bunny. Maybe she will keep Thumper.... :whistling


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Mar 29, 2011)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> That is nice that Kate is holding onto Thumper for now. That should keep her mind off getting a new bunny. Maybe she will keep Thumper.... :whistling


NO. I am still trying to figure how to tell my mom about this, she is in Ontario until tomorrow evening. 5 bunnies will probably be too much for her (despite me doing all the work). Thumper will be staying until we can find her a permanent home. 

You are wanting another bun right Stan?


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2011)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That is nice that Kate is holding onto Thumper for now. That should keep her mind off getting a new bunny. Maybe she will keep Thumper.... :whistling
> ...


Says the one who is trying to get a tan and get her number up to 5 permanently 

Well, we have another potential home that I am going to have a long talk with, but it sounds like she wants Thumper as a house bunny, so hopefully she'll pass through the screening and it'll all work out.


----------



## Bunnasaurus Rex (Apr 7, 2011)

She's adorable! Did Thumper find a home?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 7, 2011)

Thumper is still here  
We do have a rabbit hopping event this weekend, so might find someone interested there. 
We were going to be up in Edmonton over the Easter weekend, but that is not happening anymore. It would have been a good opportunity if there was someone up there who was interested. 
Part of the frustration is finding a good home, not just a home. Especially at this time of year, people are just looking for a cute bunny rather than doing the research and getting a long term family member.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 7, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, hopefully I'm not jumping the gun again here but...

I'm pretty sure this time, Thumper has found a home.

She went with a family that has a rabbit and wanted another one, they promised us that when they take in an animal they commit to it and they will not be allowing Thumper to bounce around homes anymore. The two little girls that are in the family were grinning from ear to ear the entire time and were constantly wanting to hold her, it was sweet. They are going to be sending us updates and letting us know how she's doing, it will be super easy to keep in touch because they are friends of one of our hopping club members!

So hopefully, this home will stick and Thumper will finally be able to settle into her permanent home!

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]In her carrier to her new wonderful life.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]A final goodbye between the original three muskateers. They all found indivdual homes and Skittles and Buttercup have adjusted extremely well, so hopefully she will settle as well as the other two have [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Violet23 (May 11, 2011)

Is there an update on Thumper? Is she still with her new family? I really hope so, she deserves it!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 11, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 11, 2011)

*Violet23 wrote: *


> Is there an update on Thumper? Is she still with her new family? I really hope so, she deserves it!


As far as I know she is still in her new home. They apparently just love and adore her. I am sure she has them well trained by now.


----------

